# Dog sitting everyday



## Amy1982 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi - my husband and I are planning to move to London and we want to bring our 8 year old beagle with us. Currently I have a helper full time and my dog is very used to have someone at home all the time. We are both working Monday to Friday 8am - 8pm hence need someone full time to look after our dog. Please can you advise how do I go about it and any recommendations to consider. This is the only issue holding us back to relocate to the UK. Thanks for any help!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Amy,

The two most obvious options are doggy daycare or hiring a dog walker. The term 'daycare' is a bit of a broad one - some people offer this service from home, meaning they have your dog at their house for most of the day. They will likely have other dogs of their own or other paying clienteles dogs and will probably walk the dogs once or twice a day. Some may offer a pick up and drop off service, but most probably don't, meaning this onus is on you to drop off the dog and pick him up at the end of the day. This kind of service is probably one of the best options for a middle aged dog used to company all day, but it does come at a price. Here, people charge between £20-25 a day for this, in London I highly suspect you'll be paying more.

The alternative would be hiring a dog walker to come in twice a day. Down here walkers charge £10 an hour for walking.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Amy1982 said:


> Hi - my husband and I are planning to move to London and we want to bring our 8 year old beagle with us. Currently I have a helper full time and my dog is very used to have someone at home all the time. We are both working Monday to Friday 8am - 8pm hence need someone full time to look after our dog. Please can you advise how do I go about it and any recommendations to consider. This is the only issue holding us back to relocate to the UK. Thanks for any help!


labradrk has given details of different options, but prices in London will be much higher - you could be looking at £15-20 per walk, or £25-30 per day for daycare if you want full time care. You might even find someone who will come into your home for a few hours every day to be company for your dog, how much that costs depends on who you book, if it's 'proper' in home pet care it would be more than if you found perhaps an older person who wants something to do but doesn't need the money in the same way.

There are lots of dog walkers and daycare in London, so which one you go for depends where you are based. I do know a few walkers and daycare in London that I could recommend, but it's such a big place it depends where you are/will be living.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

To cover a 12 hour day away, I think that I'd be looking for a full time carer too - or at least someone for 6 hours in the middle of the day, who might do some housework/washing and ironing, as well as walking your dog. 

Local contacts and recommendation would be what I would look for.


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

You could have a mothers help type thing, so they would look after the dog, run any errands you need whilst at work, do a bit of cleaning etc...?


----------



## ShawsPaws (Oct 27, 2014)

Amy1982 said:


> Hi - my husband and I are planning to move to London and we want to bring our 8 year old beagle with us. Currently I have a helper full time and my dog is very used to have someone at home all the time. We are both working Monday to Friday 8am - 8pm hence need someone full time to look after our dog. Please can you advise how do I go about it and any recommendations to consider. This is the only issue holding us back to relocate to the UK. Thanks for any help!


Where abouts in London are you based? If you are far west London then id be more then happy to help.
We do dog sitting at your home for just £20 a day. 
We rather have your dog at your home so they are in an environment they feel relaxed in and know, your dog(s) will also have 2 40min walks included in the day sitting.


----------

